# She told me 20". I GOT 27"!!!!!!&#33



## XRS (Mar 24, 2005)

Yes. Thats when I called the lady who I bought the fish from. She told me he is abour 20" but she mentioned it was a big fish. So I asked you guys what to use to carry 20" long fish and most of you told me to use "Rubbermaid". I found one thats 23" long so I thought it will be all right for a short time. When I get to her house I was shocked of what I saw. The fish is HUGE. there was no way to fit him in that thing so I bough another rubbermaid box that barely fits him (sideway) which was only 9 bucks. But I havent thought how would I catch him. Hmmm I didn't think a lot because I didnt have so many options. I grapped him with my hand and he was maybe 15lbs if not more. He was quite untill u hear him breathing and squeeking and started shaking me. Gladly arrived home safely and he is right now swiming in his tinny tank untill I decide what I am gona do with him.

BTW The oscar is 11" and he'll be removed tomorrow to his own tank to give these guys more space. and yeah the pleco too.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Poor thing. Find a new bigger home for him.. is that your only tank?


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

wut size tank is it???


----------



## XRS (Mar 24, 2005)

Serygo said:


> wut size tank is it???


Unfor. 80g and I think he should be in at least 150 for his size. This poor fella grew up in this tank and they never thought of getting him a new home. The pciture I saw of him when I bought the tank was 8 months old. I didn't know he would be that big. I'm thinking about selling some of my tanks and get a bigger one for him. Otherwise He has to go, I want him to be happy not suffer no more.

Do you guys think the big one is a male the small one is a female becuase I was told they were the same size when they got them. !?


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

XRS said:


> wut size tank is it???


Unfor. 80g and I think he should be in at least 150 for his size. This poor fella grew up in this tank and they never thought of getting him a new home. The pciture I saw of him when I bought the tank was 8 months old. I didn't know he would be that big. I'm thinking about selling some of my tanks and get a bigger one for him. Otherwise He has to go, I want him to be happy not suffer no more.

Do you guys think the big one is a male the small one is a female becuase I was told they were the same size when they got them. !?
[/quote]

There real hard to sex, and 99% impossible to breed unless you have a huggggggeeee tank and they feel real comfortable.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Huggge, awesome looking red tail look at the tail on that beauty. Sweet pickup keep him


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

This really reminds me of my old set up with a 20 and 28'' RTC. After a while the bigger one was dominating the smaller RTC with an injured fish as result. When kept in pairs to can get agressive towards eachother.

Both of the RTC's are looking great and I hope you will find a good solution for keeping these big fish


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

Holy sh*t! Hes gigantic







What did you paid for him? Good luck with them.

Btw. how big is that pleco?


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

wow...the color looks great...hez a tank buster...


----------



## k7q (Mar 3, 2004)

wow


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

man that sucker needs a pond


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

atleast it looks good!


----------



## barracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

daaaaam nice rtc, you might wana try to move him into a bigger tank asap cuz they arnt called tank busters for nothin


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Damn that thing looks huge in there! Start digging a pond :laugh:


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

It's not often that the woman underestimates the size...


----------



## XRS (Mar 24, 2005)

Mettle said:


> It's not often that the woman underestimates the size...:laugh:


LOL


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Great Looking Fish


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

hows the pond comming? or atleast i hope thats what you plan to do with him. i still am not sure what i am going to do with mine when he gets that big. Fish and Chips any one


----------



## XRS (Mar 24, 2005)

rbp 4 135 said:


> hows the pond comming? or atleast i hope thats what you plan to do with him. i still am not sure what i am going to do with mine when he gets that big. Fish and Chips any one :laugh:


I live in apartment







Most likely I am selling this guy or both of them.


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

That cant be fun selling them right after you got them, at least hope you find a owner with a kick ass tank to keep them in :nod:


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

What size tank was he housed in originally?


----------



## XRS (Mar 24, 2005)

rchan11 said:


> What size tank was he housed in originally?


the same tank theyre in right now.


----------



## SregoR (Aug 7, 2005)

question, what were you thinking buying another one in the first place, even more even if it was 15" that would still be to big, even more with another RTC in there.


----------



## XRS (Mar 24, 2005)

SregoR said:


> question, what were you thinking buying another one in the first place, even more even if it was 15" that would still be to big, even more with another RTC in there.


I bought the whole setup from a friend who had them for a long time. She told me she has fishtank setup and wants to sell it. So I bought it from here and came with every things you see in the picture. I didn't buy another one they came rogather like that and I dont know why one is bigger than the other since theyre same age. I assume becuase they didnt have enough space.


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

GREAT fish!!! please get him a much much bigger home...


----------

